# Valentines Jewelry box



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I was going to wait until I finished this project to post it, but after taking pictures and already sharing some of my dovetail work I thought I would just go ahead and get it started. Plus I really value the expert opinions and this is only my 4th Project and 3rd box so any advise along the way would be very helpful and appreciated. Enough with the typing lets get some pictures up already. 



This is the wood I chose to use. This is Poplar and Birch. The only local place to get wood here is Home Depot so this is what I got. I like the look of both and working with them is fairly easy. 









Some Honduran Mahogany I got from my father-in-law. He used to build clocks and these were bases he never used. They're over 30 years old. 









My crude drawing of design and lid design. If it's hard to see that's ok it's not that great anyway. 









Chiseling out my very first dovetail joint done by hand. I was doing them previously on the router but didn't like the results so decided to dive in and do them the old fashioned way. I really enjoy taking my time and doing these. 









Here it is all cut out and ready. 









Glued up









Here it is cut out and ready. Went ahead and took it a step further for double dovetails. 









My first double dovetail. I realize there is some gappage. This is a dry fit and I'm hoping that some of the gaps will hide a little bit. The colors are going to look so cool when it's finished. 









Dry fitted the top half of the box. I will be adding the bottom half next that will house the drawers. 









I picked up this hidden stick of 2.5"x.25" poplar to use for my drawers. It looks so cool, I don't think the pic does it justice.









Here is a router screw up. I don't like my router very much right now. I need a lot more practice: 









This is what I was going for. Gluing in the drawer slides.









This is a drawer slide and below it is the cutout for the bottom of the box. I will use 5mm Lauan ply. 









Gluing it up









Glue dried


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

To end tonight I decided to practice making box joints for my drawers. This is my first box joint. Really happy with it. 









This is the jig I made for the box joints. It was harder than I thought to make. The hole looks wide but that's just because I had to move it a smidgen. 











Edit: Turns out this was my 100th post! I'm already a senior member after just a couple weeks!!!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I am going to enjoy this build. I like the wood you chose. Keep it coming.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks. I have school until 6 so I will be up tonight working on the drawers and maybe get the pieces cut for the lid.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahh, so THAT'S how double dovetails are done. Awesome! Looking good so far. I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

*What I did today*

It's 3:35 AM and I just got in from the garage. I have been playing since 6PM. I had a Chemistry test today so I needed some relax time to wind down for the weekend. 

Here is what I did tonight on the box. 

I clamped and glued the sides in making sure to keep everything square. 









Here it is dried and I have cut and inserted the second bottom. It's just in there loose fitting right now. 









I sawed the drawer fronts from the birch. I have done 90% of this all by hand. Not for any particular reason. I just enjoy it. 









Here I cut the drawer sides from that pretty piece of poplar. It's 4 different colors. 









Making my finger joints and watching the Wood Whisperer for inspiration. I did these with the table saw instead of by hand. 









Here is the front drawer dry fitted. 









I carved out the spaces where the drawer sides and bottoms match up with the face by hand. I didn't want the cuts to show so I didn't use the table saw and I have bad luck with the router so I just took my time and used the 1/4" chisel to carve them out. I have a lot of holes in my hand to show for it. I really need a good woodworking vise.
Here it is dried and I have cut and inserted the second bottom. It's just in there loose fitting right now. 









Here is the back drawer. This will be a secret drawer. 









Here is the box with the front drawer in. I'm hoping the poplar and birch contrast nicely. 









Well off to bed. I hope you guys are enjoying the build as much as I am. My wife hasn't been allowed in the garage and hasn't seen any pictures yet. She's very excited.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I Don't Know how I missed this glad your not done yet though Heath. This is a really well written thread and your work so far looks great. Is there away for you to print this thread for yourself when your done and before you give it to her.
I was thinking if for your last post write a love note to her. Then she also sees your work and what you went through. She reads the entire thread and then gets to yours at end. I know I know this is your deal but after you read My Post and want to take my idea I will come in an edit this post to just say how great box is and hope she's thrilled or whatever . 
Sorry just trying to protect you from the CURSE of the V Day build

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> I Don't Know how I missed this glad your not done yet though Heath. This is a really well written thread and your work so far looks great. Is there away for you to print this thread for yourself when your done and before you give it to her.
> I was thinking if for your last post write a love note to her. Then she also sees your work and what you went through. She reads the entire thread and then gets to yours at end. I know I know this is your deal but after you read My Post and want to take my idea I will come in an edit this post to just say how great box is and hope she's thrilled or whatever .
> Sorry just trying to protect you from the CURSE of the V Day build
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Amen to that last part!

Nice looking box by the way! I'll be checking back to see the progress.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's looking great, Heath! I'm sure she'll love it.

How's the finger healing up?

~tom


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

looking good! I dont have a wood vice either, you really wanna watch out with that chisel if its really sharp it will go rite through you hand, i put one through the web part between my pointer and thumb last year cutting a mortise.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> I Don't Know how I missed this glad your not done yet though Heath. This is a really well written thread and your work so far looks great. Is there away for you to print this thread for yourself when your done and before you give it to her.
> I was thinking if for your last post write a love note to her. Then she also sees your work and what you went through. She reads the entire thread and then gets to yours at end. I know I know this is your deal but after you read My Post and want to take my idea I will come in an edit this post to just say how great box is and hope she's thrilled or whatever .
> Sorry just trying to protect you from the CURSE of the V Day build
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


That's a great idea! I'll see what I can do. You will sure get points with her for coming up with it. Haha. You may have missed it because most of my posting is done after 1AM Pacific time. I do most of my projects in the evenings because of school.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

firemedic said:


> It's looking great, Heath! I'm sure she'll love it.
> 
> How's the finger healing up?
> 
> ~tom


It's healing up ok. Luckily it's not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin07 said:


> looking good! I dont have a wood vice either, you really wanna watch out with that chisel if its really sharp it will go rite through you hand, i put one through the web part between my pointer and thumb last year cutting a mortise.


Tom (Firemedic) helped me pick one out so now I just have to order it. As far as the chiseling I know what you mean. Luckily I've missed a lot or only grazed the sides of my fingers. I keep mine near razor sharp. I've found that the birch is really hard to chisel. It's a combination of how hard the wood is and how it kind of has a squishy texture. It doesn't chip the same as the other woods. It's hard to explain but I'm sure someone else has had the same experience.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Making lots of progress today. I'll have new pics up tonight.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good my man. She's gonna love this. :thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Heath said:


> That's a great idea! I'll see what I can do. You will sure get points with her for coming up with it. Haha. You may have missed it because most of my posting is done after 1AM Pacific time. I do most of my projects in the evenings because of school.


Nice looking Good lets get you Past the curse. Another idea is when you Stain it you can leave your stained finger print on the bottom and Burn a note for her. We're all behind you.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am enjoying this build. I worked for year without a vise. Try using clamps instead. Not as fancy, but it works.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Looking good my man. She's gonna love this. :thumbsup:


Thanks Ken. I sure hope she does. I haven't let her see it yet but she knows I'm out there making it.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> Nice looking Good lets get you Past the curse. Another idea is when you Stain it you can leave your stained finger print on the bottom and Burn a note for her. We're all behind you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I like the idea of a stained finger print. There's a stained hand print I left on the garage floor from when I built my desk. haha. That brings up the question too though of finishes. I picked up a wipe on poly but I'm not sure if that's what I wan to use. The finish I want would be natural with a good shine. I would prefer it to dry fast because there is a lot of dust in my garage and I don't want to do a lot of coats. Any suggestions?


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> I am enjoying this build. I worked for year without a vise. Try using clamps instead. Not as fancy, but it works.


The clamps are working great so far. I figure the better I get with the minimal tools I have, the better I'll be when I can afford the good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright I came in early tonight to get some rest. So I'm gonna go ahead and get you guys up to speed on what I've got done. 

First thing I did this morning was cut up the slats I wanted to press for the lid. Here they are dry fitted. I don't have a joiner so I just sanded them as smooth and flush as possible to get minimal gappage. 









Here they are ready for glue and clamp. You can see I have all of my clamps ready to go. 









Clamped. I even used a caul this time. I never had before but thanks to you guys informing me I now do this to keep the boards even and flush. Thanks. 









While the lid was drying I did some research and found perfect proportions for making a cross. I want to add this to the lid. 









While the cross dried I sanded the box. The joints are now looking awesome. What gaps? haha









I had a strip of 1/4" thick red oak. When I looked at it I thought about how good it would look with the Honduran Mahogany. So I decided to cut a 3/8" dado in the cross and lay some of the red oak in it. It looks amazing. This is my favorite piece so far. I carried this thing around with me all day. I really like it a lot. 









I cut the lid diagonally twice and turned the pieces and re-glued them. I ended up with this cool pattern. I don't know how much I like it yet, but my mind sometimes makes good decisions before I even know it. So it may come out awesome in the end. 









Here it is with the cross layed over it to give you an idea of how it should look in the end. 









I'm thinking of not gluing in the cross, but instead just setting it in the lid snug so that it can be taken out. What do you think? I'm just scared of how hard it's going to be to carve out the lid for this. I can't do it with my router.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

made some serious progress today. I'll be putting up more pictures tonight. Hoping to finish the lid tonight.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool beans... With you that means 3am... So I'm excited to see it a couple hrs later, lol

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Im patiently waiting for pic........still dont see them.................... nope not yet :no: any moment now.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright, I'll put some up right now because you guys are so cool and patient.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

still dont see pics someones slacking


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright. I'm gonna update you guys then it's back to work. 

Got the lid cut to size, sanded, and marked out for the cross









Cut the lid and chiseled out the sides for the addition of the cross. 









Here is the cross dry fitted. It sits about a 1/4" proud so I will flush up the surface and sand down the back. 









While the lid dried I overcame my router fear and rounded over the drawers. Don't you love the custom dust collection system?









I used a 5/16" round over for the box corners. I really wanted to show off those sweet double dovetails. 









Here is my speed drying operation. 









Got the lid sanded up and looking really nice. It's ready for routing. 









Here is the routed lid. I went with a Classical Roman Ogee bit. I love this look on lids. Also if you would like instructions on this dust collection system pm me. You can see by the pic how well it works. 









Turns out the lid is a little wide so back to the saw. I'll have to rout it again :thumbdown:










Well you guys are up to speed. Hoping to get it up to a 600 grit sanding tonight and maybe wipe on the poly. Still not 100% on the finish. Didn't get any feedback on that question though so I don't know.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin07 said:


> still dont see pics someones slacking


I like to note each pic and all that. I take my time and make good threads for your entertainment:thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

You have done a Great Thread and your Passion shows in your Craftsmanship and I believe this will beat the Curse. She's going to Love it. Problem now may be the Ring you will soon have to Buy. ThumbsUp

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> You have done a Great Thread and your Passion shows in your Craftsmanship and I believe this will beat the Curse. She's going to Love it. Problem now may be the Ring you will soon have to Buy. ThumbsUp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


We're already married. So I'm passed the ring thing. I just have to come up with something for our first anniversary in March.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Heath said:


> We're already married. So I'm passed the ring thing. I just have to come up with something for our first anniversary in March.


Awesome any little ones? Box looks great. Well that Box can hold more then a Ring Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> Awesome any little ones? Box looks great. Well that Box can hold more then a Ring Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Yes. I have a 3 year old daughter and a 6 month old daughter. The wife wants some earrings so maybe I can get some and make a little box for those.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Thumbsup Great call on the Cross looks Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That cross really adds to the over all look. This is really nice.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> That cross really adds to the over all look. This is really nice.


Thank you very much Johnnie! I appreciate you following the thread. The cross was by far my favorite part. I enjoyed making it and learning about making one to the proper proportions.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking awesome. I personally like the wipe on poly. I like the natural finish myself. Looking forward to seeing what you decide. Love the cross and double dovetails.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Heath! Wow, man that looks great! I've been following this thread, and I think you've done a fantastic job. I know she's going to love it.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright so I am almost finished I've gotten everything sanded, the hardware is ready with the hinge placements carved out. I've got the first coat of finish down and tomorrow all I have to do is finish finishing it, install the hardware, and glue in the felt. 

Here are the hinge tracings ready to be carved out. 









Got the first one carved out and ready. I prefer them inset instead of on the surface. 









After carving out all of the hinges (even in the lid) I went ahead and sanded with 100, 150, 220, 400, and lastly with 600. I didn't take pictures of this process because frankly it's just boring. But I did take a picture of the after product and even through in some felt to make it look more presentable. 









Here is the box complete and dry fitted, ready for finish. 









So I finally chose a finish, and after testing a few strips of wipe-on poly with 4 coats and comparing that to 3 coats of teak oil I went with........ teak oil. I had to. The depth of color and richness was just too tempting. I should have known though, I really love oil. It gives the wood so much personality and character. It doesn't restrict it from aging as much and thus letting the wood develop and change naturally over time. Enough excuses, here is what it looks like after one coat. 









And from the side:









and from the top:









So tomorrow I'll add some more coats and add the felt. The felt is the only thing I let Catie choose. She has no idea what the box looks like, but I did let her choose a felt color. Wait til you see what she chose. Haha. Tune in tomorrow for an update on the Valentines Day Jewelry Box. Haha I feel like I have my own show now. 

Thank you everyone for reading and I appreciate the comments. Please comment and I will always reply:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Looking awesome. I personally like the wipe on poly. I like the natural finish myself. Looking forward to seeing what you decide. Love the cross and double dovetails.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Thank you for following the thread. I was very torn between the wipe-on poly and the teak oil. I ended up going with the teak oil only after testing both on multiple pieces and after multiple coats. I just preferred the richness in color that the oil brought out. I feel like the oil gets deeper into the wood and enriches the colors more. The poly just kind of sits on that top layer. I did do a test strip of one coat of oil and let that dry completely and put 3 coats of poly over it letting each coat dry, sanding with 400 grit and repeating. It turned out amazing. I'm waiting though to see if there are any negative reactions though because of the poly being water based. So far nothing bad has happened and it has been only positive. I'm getting the rich deep colors from the oil and the sheen and shine of the poly. If it works good I'll probably do that for the box.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Brink said:


> Heath! Wow, man that looks great! I've been following this thread, and I think you've done a fantastic job. I know she's going to love it.


Thank you very much Brink. I'm sure she will love it. She has been wanting me to build her this since my first one I did for my mom last month. Can you believe this is only my third box and it's only been a month?

I truly love woodworking and I feel like if it wasn't for you guys I wouldn't be able to do half of what I've done for this project. I get so many great ideas from the wonderful people here. 

I better go to bed before I get too sentimental, it's been a long day.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

This I like! Oil finishes just bring out the best in wood, IMO.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dang lookin good! I like it!


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:that is a very nice project. it is sure to impress. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Setting the cross into it was a very nice touch. Excellent work man. I'm loving it!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great, Heath! Awesome job! I hope she realizes the hrs, blood, sweat and tears that went into it! 

:thumbsup:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like your wife will have a beautiful custom hand-made one of a kind jewelry box that she will cherish her whole life. That is one Gorgeous box!

Are you planning on making any kind of interior compartments or sliding drawers? Just a thought, but I'm sure with V-day tomorrow, that might be an add-in for a future birthday/anniversary gift.

Fabian


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> Looks like your wife will have a beautiful custom hand-made one of a kind jewelry box that she will cherish her whole life. That is one Gorgeous box!
> 
> Are you planning on making any kind of interior compartments or sliding drawers? Just a thought, but I'm sure with V-day tomorrow, that might be an add-in for a future birthday/anniversary gift.
> 
> Fabian


Well there are the front and back drawers. I wasn't planning on making interior compartments although I love the idea. I will try making some of these in my next project for sure. The local quilt shop where I get my felt and suede is doing a show and they love my work so far and would like me to make some pieces to sell. So I will be making some new boxes for that. I just need to do some research to get ideas. I will probably try out some different compartment ideas on those.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make ring holders?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Heath said:


> Does anyone know how to make ring holders?


I payed for mine... With yrs of dating and dinners :laughing:

No, don't even know what a ring holder looks like.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking great man. I'm gonna have to get me some teak oil for a project. She's gonna love it for sure man.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I payed for mine... With yrs of dating and dinners :laughing:
> 
> No, don't even know what a ring holder looks like.
> 
> ~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


Haha Tom. They are soft tubes that press together and you just put the rings between them.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Looking great man. I'm gonna have to get me some teak oil for a project. She's gonna love it for sure man.


IMO there is nothing like it. Well there are other oils, but oil is very easy to work with and makes the wood look great and natural.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about. Nice project. From start to finish, your pride in this piece has been at the center of attention for me and I know that you wife is one lucky lady to have you and this gorgeous gift. Happy Valentine's day to the both of you. Fantastic work.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Now THAT'S what I'm talking about. Nice project. From start to finish, your pride in this piece has been at the center of attention for me and I know that you wife is one lucky lady to have you and this gorgeous gift. Happy Valentine's day to the both of you. Fantastic work.


That compliment made the whole thing totally worth it. Thanks for the very nice words Ken. Your help along the way along with Tom's was sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright guys I'm all done. Gonna present it to her after this. I would do it tomorrow but I'm in school all day tomorrow and won't have a chance to. Pearl (my daughter) and I finished lining it and put a 5th coat of teak oil on it. 

I ended up lining it first with green felt and then going over that with purple faux suede. I used the felt first because having the thick cushion gives it a much better feel. 









To do the lining I just use a ruler, a sharpie, and a really good pair of scissors. These are Fiskars I got at Walmart, they cut very well. 









This is the first drawer all done. 









Here I am doing the back drawer. You can see I don't completely line the whole thing with the felt. I go about 1/4" shy of the edges to allow the suede to have some wood to glue to. This holds down the felt and gives the suede a better stick. I also burned the edges of the faux felt to keep it from fraying. 









Pearl insisted that she wanted to help me finish Mommy's box. 









Got the hardware on and everything done. 









Here is the back. You can see I inset the hinges. 









Thanks guys for this idea. I didn't have a wood burning kit so I used a hole punch and a torch. Turned out ok, but I could have written better. She'll love it though. 










If you guys liked this and want to see all of the pictures with notes you can go to the photobucket album here: Catie's Jewelry Box

Also if anyone has questions or needs help with anything or wants to build this design let me know, I'm always happy to help someone out. I owe it to the great guys on this forum that have extended their help to me and been awesome.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

First off, Pearl is gorgeous. What a cutie. Secondly, the branding is a very nice touch. I've said it before and I'll say it again, she's gonna love this. Very nice. 
If you ever get tired of glueing felt into drawers, you may want to try flocking. It's awesome stuff with great results.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

turned out great, i really like the purple felt and the stainless? knobs,they look like stainless. Im sure she will love it.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> First off, Pearl is gorgeous. What a cutie. Secondly, the branding is a very nice touch. I've said it before and I'll say it again, she's gonna love this. Very nice.
> If you ever get tired of glueing felt into drawers, you may want to try flocking. It's awesome stuff with great results.


I really do want to try flocking. For this one I saw that suede at the fabric store and had to get it. Catie loved the box. She even cried a little.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin07 said:


> turned out great, i really like the purple felt and the stainless? knobs,they look like stainless. Im sure she will love it.


Yea I like the Martha Stewart knobs at Home Depot. haha. And it's hard to tell from the pictures but the purple is suede. I like the royalty of purple, it gives it a great touch


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin07 said:


> turned out great, i really like the purple felt and the stainless? knobs,they look like stainless. Im sure she will love it.


Oh yea and I forgot to thank you for following the thread and some of your great input.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome Heath really turned out special. Your Pearly is Adorable you Guys have the most precious Valentines Gift you could ever give one another in her. Have a great day Tomorrow. This was a nice Gift for all of us from you. God Bless My Friend

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> Awesome Heath really turned out special. Your Pearly is Adorable you Guys have the most precious Valentines Gift you could ever give one another in her. Have a great day Tomorrow. This was a nice Gift for all of us from you. God Bless My Friend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Thanks, and thanks for following the thread. I can't wait for the next project already. Building things for people is so rewarding.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Terrific! Simply stunning!

Really! 

What's next? :laughing:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Cute daughter, happy wife, woodworking skills, Heath you've got a great life there.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Brink said:


> Cute daughter, happy wife, woodworking skills, Heath you've got a great life there.


Thank you Brink, I am truly blessed. My wife and daughters are gorgeous and I get to build things. Can't ask for much more without sounding selfish. Next spring I'll be attending nursing school and after that we hope to move to Oregon where we'll be closer to my parents and there will be a llot more wood to choose from.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Terrific! Simply stunning!
> 
> Really!
> 
> ...


Well I have a few things in mind. I need to make some small projects for a show the local fabric shop is putting on, my buddy is having a baby and I promised him the safest crib ever that will be built to the most riggorous of government standards ( already have those printed up) and my father in law has some super rare logs from south America. I can't remember what they are called but they are so dense they sink and they take three men to lift. The grain is so dense that the mill is reluctant to cut them unless we buy the blade. The grain travels in a cross pattern which is super cool. So hopefully we can pick up a blade and get this stuff sliced into boards. We would like to mmake something cool with these but we'really not sure yet.


----------

